# iPod Touch 3g No Sound



## chasep (May 7, 2012)

Apparrently, my problem was not solved by cleaning the headphone jack. The iPod will have no sound, unless unlocking, without headphones, and sound will randomly shut off with headphones. Any answers other than restoring?


----------



## strawsy (Jun 23, 2011)

Try resetting all settings. Settings/General/Reset/Reset all settings. If it is a software issue a restore is probably the quickest way to resolve it. If that doesn't fix it its probably a hardware issue. How old is the device?


----------



## chasep (May 7, 2012)

I tried resetting all settings, and I cant restore since I lost the primary pc to a hard drive failure. Also, I think the device is 4 yrs old.


----------

